# Mid Atlantic scores?????????



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Why haven't they been posted yet? :noidea:

Been 2 weeks. :mg: :secret:

Someone is napping.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Best I can tell you is that Kelly didn't email the scores on the spread sheet to Dave so he could post them. He had emailed Eutaw Forest requesting them, but had no response the last time I talked to him the middle of last week. You can email him at [email protected]


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

The mid scores are always slow to get posted!!!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I think they will be posted really soon. like tomorrow on the NFAA website and maybe tonite on NYFAB website. Just a hunch????


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

I dont understand why she would have to email him the scores he was there and probally handed out the awards wonder why he didnt get a copy of them to take with him then some people wonder why the NFAA is losing members when somebody uses a vacation day at work, travels for several hours ,pays dues to be a member and for the shoot , plus motel and eating out and has to wait for over a week for scores to be posted somewhere is total BULL****E!!!!!
DALE GROSSL


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

xring1 said:


> I dont understand why she would have to email him the scores he was there and probally handed out the awards wonder why he didnt get a copy of them to take with him then some people wonder why the NFAA is losing members when somebody uses a vacation day at work, travels for several hours ,pays dues to be a member and for the shoot , plus motel and eating out and has to wait for over a week for scores to be posted somewhere is total BULL****E!!!!!
> DALE GROSSL[/QUOT
> 
> ask him


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

brtesite said:


> xring1 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont understand why she would have to email him the scores he was there and probally handed out the awards wonder why he didnt get a copy of them to take with him then some people wonder why the NFAA is losing members when somebody uses a vacation day at work, travels for several hours ,pays dues to be a member and for the shoot , plus motel and eating out and has to wait for over a week for scores to be posted somewhere is total BULL****E!!!!!
> ...


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

another day allmost gone and still no scores


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

xring1 said:


> another day allmost gone and still no scores


The scores are out, check with your director


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Why should anyone have to check with anyone? The scores should be posted already. PERIOD

Sectionals that were held the same weekend are on the NFAA site as are scores from sectionals held last weekend.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Kade said:


> Why should anyone have to check with anyone? The scores should be posted already. PERIOD
> 
> Sectionals that were held the same weekend are on the NFAA site as are scores from sectionals held last weekend.


hey , don't kill the messenger, i just am giving you some info


----------

